

Ask HN: Short list of the best hacker/entrepreneur/startup-related meetups to attend in NYC? - codyrobbins

I'll be moving to NYC from Honolulu relatively soon, and I'm very interested to attend some good meetups or periodic events for hackers, entrepreneurs, and people running startups — that is, the kind of people who read HN. Of course I can and have Googled this, but it's hard to sort out the wheat from the chaff. Any suggestions for "the" meetups to attend to start networking? Thanks!
======
kwame
New york linux user group(NYlug) . Good place to meet community hackers and
listen to some interesting discussions.

